# JPCT background image



## Elrohir (2. Feb 2009)

Guten abend...

Ich habe eine frage, zum thema Hintergrundbilder...
undzwar habe ich einen framebuffer mit den unten aufgelisteten einstellungen, und wollte nun, dass im hintergrund halt statt der schwarzen farbe ein bild angezeigt wird... nur, ist sowas überhaupt möglich? also, das problem ist, dass mir das bild nicht im textur-format vorliegt, sondern nur als 1280*1024 und 1280*800 für breitbild....


FrameBuffer:

```
Client.buffer = new FrameBuffer(windowsize.width,windowsize.height,FrameBuffer.SAMPLINGMODE_NORMAL);
	    Client.buffer.disableRenderer(IRenderer.RENDERER_SOFTWARE);
	    Client.buffer.enableRenderer(IRenderer.RENDERER_OPENGL); 
	    Client.buffer.optimizeBufferAccess();
```

und das ist in der render-schleife:

```
Client.buffer.displayGLOnly();
```


----------



## EgonOlsen (3. Feb 2009)

Du kannst das Bild entsprechend skalieren (also z.B. auf 1024*1024), als Textur laden und dann bildschirmfüllend blitten. In FrameBuffer findest du eine blit-Methode, die auch skalieren kann (die, mit den vielen Parametern). Nach dem buffer.clear(); setzt du dann diese Methode ein.


----------



## Elrohir (3. Feb 2009)

Nunja, nur leider geht beim skalieren halt die größe verloren... also, ehm... die proportionen....
und das wollte ich ja eigentlich vermeiden...
nunja... habe es jetzt so gelöst, dass ich das fenster, in welchem ich das benötige, als JFrame verwende.... da nen panel mit dem bild drüber.... 

Allerdings hätte ich gerade noch eine frage...
undzwar:
ist es möglich, wie diese JFrames auch das hardware-gerenderte fenster irgentwie auf vollbildmodus zu schalten wie ja JFrames über den Graphicsdevice?


----------



## EgonOlsen (3. Feb 2009)

Elrohir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nunja, nur leider geht beim skalieren halt die größe verloren... also, ehm... die proportionen....
> und das wollte ich ja eigentlich vermeiden...


Ja, aber das macht doch nichts. Wenn du es skaliert wieder blittest, füllt es ja wieder den ganzen Bildschirm. Natürlich gehen ein paar Details verloren aber dafür funktioniert das dann auch in jeder Auflösung (solange sie 4:3 ist...).


----------

